# re + consonne - prononciation



## sun-and-happiness

J'ai appris que dans le francais parlé le son "re" avant un mot que commence avec consonne ne se prononce pas.
Ici des exemples:
_J'ai fait un petit peu de comédie, je suis rentré au cours...c'était à l'Hôtel, au Théâtre de Paris (prononcé teà)_
_Ça va être (ét) vraiment un havre de paix et il va évouluer dans ses coulers, dans...vraiment dans ses formes et, tout, bon!_ 
Je voudrais savoir si beaucoup de personnes prononce comme ça et si dans cette phrase:
_nous, nôtre role, à nous, c'est ça. Puis on est un peu des, on va dire "des médecins de l'âme" entre guillement! _
nôtre doit être prononcé not. 
Merci beaucoup à l'avance!


----------



## arundhati

Non, il faut prononcer le "r". Mais il est vrai que dans le langage parlé il peut être parfois "oublié". ("notre" dans ce cas s'écrit sans accent circonflexe).


----------



## Donaldos

Cette prononciation est courante et vraiment propre à la chaîne parlée. Elle facilite l'enchaînement des mots et le locuteur natif y a recours de façon inconsciente. En revanche, une prononciation soignée (lecture lente d'un texte ou d'un mot isolé par exemple ) pourra faire réapparaître un bon nombre des sons qui disparaissent dans un discours plus rapide et/ou plus relâché.

Il ne faut donc pas se forcer systématiquement à prononcer les mots de telle ou telle façon. Dans l'exemple que tu cites, tu _peux_ prononcer _notre_ comme _not'_ mais veille surtout à ce que cela reste naturel et cohérent par rapport à ta façon de parler en français (et ton débit notamment)...


----------



## timofei

Effectivement à l'oral on omet souvent le 're' dans les exemples que tu donnes. Toutefois si le mot concerné n'est pas très courant (par exemple le mot «havre» dans la phrase que tu donnes), on le prononcera en entier, de façon à ne pas gêner la compréhension.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

arundhati said:


> Non, il faut prononcer le "r". Mais il est vrai que dans le langage parler il peut être parfois "oublié". ("notre" dans ce cas s'écrit sans accent circonflexe).


 
Pourquoi il faut prononcer le "r"? On peut ou on, n'est ce pas? Et pourquoi pas d'accent circonflexe? Merci de nouveau!


----------



## arundhati

sun-and-happiness said:


> Pourquoi il faut prononcer le "r"? On peut ou on, n'est ce pas? Et pourquoi pas d'accent circonflexe? Merci de nouveau!


 
Disons que si l'on veut s'exprimer selon les règles communément admises, il faut le prononcer, j'ai envie de dire parce qu'il n'y a aucune raison de l'omettre (il y a tout de même un "e" après).
On ne met pas d'accent circonflexe pour "notre" en tant qu'adjectif possessif (ce qui est le cas ici), on en met un pour le pronom possessif ("le nôtre" par exemple).
"C'est notre maison"
"C'est la nôtre".


----------



## sun-and-happiness

arundhati said:


> Disons que si l'on veut s'exprimer selon les règles communément admises, il faut le prononcer, j'ai envie de dire parce qu'il n'y a aucune raison de l'omettre (il y a tout de même un "e" après).
> On ne met pas d'accent circonflexe pour "notre" en tant qu'adjectif possessif (ce qui est le cas ici), on en met un pour le pronom possessif ("le nôtre" par exemple).
> "C'est notre maison"
> "C'est la nôtre".


 
C'est clair l'explication notre, nôtre, mais on ne prononce pas le "r" dans le langue rapide, peut-être vous préférez le prononcer mais ce n'est pas obligatoire dans cette type de langue.


----------



## arundhati

sun-and-happiness said:


> C'est clair l'explication notre, nôtre, mais on ne prononce pas le "r" dans le langue rapide, peut-être vous préférez le prononcer mais ce n'est pas obligatoire dans cette type de langue.


Bon ben j'aurais essayé ! (Perso ça m'pose pas d'problème ).


----------



## tilt

sun-and-happiness said:


> C'est clair l'explication notre, nôtre, mais on ne prononce pas le "r" dans le langue rapide, peut-être vous préférez le prononcer mais ce n'est pas obligatoire dans cette type de langue.


Ta question ne concerne pas précisément le son _re_ en général, mais ce son quand il est situé entre deux consonnes (l'une avant lui, dans le mot qu'il termine, l'autre au début du mot suivant).
On se retrouve alors à devoir enchaîner 3 consonnes, ce qui n'est souvent pas facile avec un _r_ au milieu, sauf à préférer prononcer clairement le _e_ final pour faciliter la prononciation de l'ensemble.

Or ce choix peut beaucoup varier d'une personne à l'autre, d'une région à l'autre. Pour ma part, je pense que je ne dirais jamais _théât'_ pour _théâtre_, mais je reconnais que _notre _ou _votre _peuvent facilement devenir _not' _ou _vot' _dans ma bouche. Cependant, quelqu'un qui parle avec un accent du Sud de la France, par exemple, où les _e_ finaux sont plus souvent exagérés qu'omis, ne le fera sans doute pas.

Je crois très aléatoire de chercher à imiter la mauvaise prononciation des natifs d'une langue donnée (c'est à dire un accent, en fait !) lorsqu'on ne la parle pas couramment soi-même. Pour qu'un tel accent sonne naturel, il faut qu'il soit pratiqué de manière inconsciente, et ne peut s'acquérir que par une immersion linguistique prolongée.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

tilt said:


> Ta question ne concerne pas précisément le son _re_ en général, mais ce son quand il est situé entre deux consonnes (l'une avant lui, dans le mot qu'il termine, l'autre au début du mot suivant).
> On se retrouve alors à devoir enchaîner 3 consonnes, ce qui n'est souvent pas facile avec un _r_ au milieu, sauf à préférer prononcer clairement le _e_ final pour faciliter la prononciation de l'ensemble.
> 
> Or ce choix peut beaucoup varier d'une personne à l'autre, d'une région à l'autre. Pour ma part, je pense que je ne dirais jamais _théât'_ pour _théâtre_, mais je reconnais que _notre _ou _votre _peuvent facilement devenir _not' _ou _vot' _dans ma bouche. Cependant, quelqu'un qui parle avec un accent du Sud de la France, par exemple, où les _e_ finaux sont plus souvent exagérés qu'omis, ne le fera sans doute pas.
> 
> Je crois très aléatoire de chercher à imiter la mauvaise prononciation des natifs d'une langue donnée (c'est à dire un accent, en fait !) lorsqu'on ne la parle pas couramment soi-même. Pour qu'un tel accent sonne naturel, il faut qu'il soit pratiqué de manière inconsciente, et ne peut s'acquérir que par une immersion linguistique prolongée.


 
Merci beaucoup pour cette explication très clair, mais dans l'example de _théâtre _sur mon CD il est prononcé teà. Est-il possile aussi? Alors pour qui apprendre la langue c'est mieux de prononcer le mot complet, et quand j'aurais beaucoup d'experience il me viendra inconsciemment le mot abrevié.


----------



## TitTornade

tilt said:


> Je crois très aléatoire de chercher à imiter la mauvaise prononciation des natifs d'une langue donnée (c'est à dire un accent, en fait !) lorsqu'on ne la parle pas couramment soi-même. Pour qu'un tel accent sonne naturel, il faut qu'il soit pratiqué de manière inconsciente, et ne peut s'acquérir que par une immersion linguistique prolongée.


 
Bonjour,
Il n'est effectivement pas très judicieux d'essayer de "mal prononcer" le français parlé comme le font les natifs lorsqu'on débute, mais par contre, savoir "mal prononcer" le français peut être très utile pour comprendre ou suivre une conversation, une émission de télévision... *puisque c'est ainsi qu'il est parlé* par le commun des mortels.

"théâtre" ne se prononce jamais _téa _/tea/ à ma connaissance, par contre, _téat _ou_ téât :_ oui, cela se dit souvent comme ça lorsqu'un autre mot suit. L'ancienne émission "au théâtre ce soir", pour moi, se disait "_au théât' ce soir_" /o.tea:t.sə.swaR/.

Sinon, j'ai entendu une "légende" selon laquelle les français ne savent pas prononcer 3 (ou plus) consonnes successives (légende evoquées par Tilt   et qui ressort dans certains pseudo-bouquins de phonétiques)... Moi (et vous aussi, j'imagine), je sais dire sans problème "abstrait" et ses 4 consonnes successives et sans /ə/ intercalé et sans origine slave (par contre, je ne sais pas dire Brno, ni Krk).  Mais il est vrai que le son /R/ en fin de mot et après une consonne disparaît souvent dans le langage parlé, lorsqu'un autre mot suit (qu'il commence par une voyelle ou une consonne) :
vot' chien est dans not' voitur' ! 
l'aut'escalier est plus près !
Y'a des arb' partout, ici !
J'en veux quat' !
Ouv'la port' !
Etc.


----------



## itka

Je suis épouvantée !   ()
Vous prononcez vraiment comme ça ? Pour moi, il ne peut s'agir que d'une prononciation très relâchée et très "populaire" d'un Français du nord !


> *puisque c'est ainsi qu'il est parlé* par le commun des mortels.


 Ah bon ? Je n'ai pas rencontré souvent le commun des mortels, dans ce cas !

sun-and-happiness, je suppose que tu n'as pas envie, lorsqu'on t'entendra,  qu'on pense que tu as appris le français avec des gens incultes, qui ne savent pas prononcer correctement leur propre langue ?

Dire "C'est not' maison" montre surtout qu'on ne parle pas correctement !
Je ne veux pas dire que nos estimables collègues p) qui se sont exprimés ci-dessus ne savent pas bien parler, je suis bien sûre qu'ils ne prononcent pas ainsi lorsqu'ils parlent sérieusement, même s'ils le font parfois avec des copains, dans un contexte de détente !

Mais comme tous te l'ont dit, il faut vraiment éviter d'apprendre à parler ainsi. On jugerait ou bien que ce sont des erreurs, ou bien que tu as vécu dans un milieu peu cultivé.

Le "r" après une consonne doit être clairement prononcé.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Je suis épouvantée !   ()
> Vous prononcez vraiment comme ça ? Pour moi, il ne peut s'agir que d'une prononciation très relâchée et très "populaire" d'un Français du nord !
> Ah bon ? Je n'ai pas rencontré souvent le commun des mortels, dans ce cas !


Ni moi non plus. Je prononce toujours ces _r_ (sauf justement pour rigoler et imiter la langue populaire)…


----------



## itka

> (sauf justement pour rigoler et imiter la langue populaire)


Oui, not' Monsieur, Oui, not' bon Maît' !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut sun-and-happiness,



sun-and-happiness said:


> [...] mais dans l'example de _théâtre _sur mon CD il est prononcé teà. Est-il possile aussi? [...]


Je fais donc partie des immortels pas communs avec Capello et itka : je prononce tous ces re là. 
Mais surtout, je ne peux pas croire que la personne qui a enregistré ton CD prononce théâtre « teà »... Je mettrais plutôt en doute le récepteur ici, c'est-à-dire tes propres oreilles.


----------



## TitTornade

Hihihi ! On ne doit pas fréquenter les mêmes personnes alors !  

J'ai attentivement écouté une émission sur une "grande" chaîne de télévision française...
Les journalistes prononcaient en général correctemment les "-tre", "-bre",... (heureusement) !
Mais les personnes interrogées dans le reportage ont dit, entre autre :
lett' pour lettre, peut-êt' et p't-êt' pour peut-être, comprend' pour comprendre, aut' pour autre, etc.
Et ce sur une dizaine de minutes.

Et hop, un "pauv' bête" sur la série qui suit. Même si globalement les doubleurs et les acteurs prononcent correctement les "-tre", "-vre", "-bre" 

Franchement, vous n'avez jamais entendu une personne normale qui mange tout ces "r" ? C'est plus que commun ici et chez n'importe qui !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

TitTornade said:


> [...] Franchement, vous n'avez jamais entendu une personne normale qui mange tout ces "r" ? [...]


Si si, j'ai jamais dit le contraire. J'en entends aussi (je parlais de _ma_ prononciation), mais ce n'est pas en restant dans ma région.


----------



## timofei

Oui c'est une question de géographie. En région parisienne cette prononciation est tout à fait standard quand le débit est rapide.


----------



## Reliure

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Si si, j'ai jamais dit le contraire. J'en entends aussi (je parlais de _ma_ prononciation), mais ce n'est pas en restant dans ma région.


 
Ah, ben biensûr! "Oui, oui, ça existe, mais pas chez moi! 
Franchement j'ai lu et relu les premiers mesages plusieurs fois parce que je ne comprenais pas de quoi on parlait.

Et il m'a vraiment fallu faire de gros efforts pour réussir à donner une oralité fidèle aux exemples de Tit'Tornade.
Mais une fois prononcées et répétées sans lire le texte ça paraissait tout à coup : bien moins artificiel.

Personellement , les "r", j'ai l'impression de tous les dire ; en tout cas : j'ai toujours l'intention de les prononcer...(C_e sont les "e" que j'abrège _)

Ensuite, que mes interlocuteurs l'entendent ou pas, dans le rythme accéléré de mon phrasé, relève:

 soit de leur ouie,
 soit de mes capacités ortophoniques!
"_C'n'est pas d' notr' faute si quand on dit les "r" un peu vite, les autr' écoutent mal ! _", 

s'entendra, à n'en pas douter:

"_C'est pas d' not' faute si quand on dit les "r" un peu vite, les aut' écoutent mal ! _".

Dans un autre style, j'ai dans mon entourage une personne qui me reprend systématiquement chaque fois que je dis "_Qu'est-ce qu'il y a...?",_
_me soutenant que j'ai prononcé "_"_Qu'est-ce ' y a...?", que je fasse rouler longuement le "l" de ma langue ou non!_


----------



## Maître Capello

Reliure said:


> Et il m'a vraiment fallu faire de gros efforts pour réussir à donner une oralité fidèle aux exemples de Tit'Tornade.


Ben forcément, quand on s'appelle « Tit'Tornade », c'est déjà mal barré pour avoir la prononciation correcte !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Reliure said:


> Ah, ben biensûr! "Oui, oui, ça existe, mais pas chez moi! [...]


Tu as l'air d'en douter !? Mais je t'assure que là où je vis (Marseille), c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît, les « super-ligériens » (*) !  Ils disent par exemple le « _quat'_ _novemb' »_ au lieu du_  « quatreuh novembreuh » _! Ah mais ! 

(*) Les gens qui viennent du dessus de la Loire...


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je suis plutôt d'accord avec Tilt. C'est peut-être intéressant de savoir comprendre un français qui parle comme ça, mais c'est un usage régional, et que de nombreux Français considèrent comme incorrect. Donc à éviter pour quelqu'un qui apprend le français...

D'autant qu'à mon avis, parmi les gens qui parlent comme ça, je pense qu'un grand nombre doit le faire plus ou moins selon la situation (à qui ils parlent) et selon l'importance d'un mot dans la phrase.

(D'ailleurs, je crois bien que ça pourrait m'arriver de dire quat' novembre. Mais pas dans n'importe quel contexte).


----------



## snarkhunter

Il me semble assez probable que ce qu'on entend dépende pour beaucoup de notre propre prononciation des phonèmes concernés : c'est-à-dire que, si on les prononce différemment, la prononciation d'autrui nous "choquera", alors qu'on n'y prêtera pas attention dans le cas contraire.

C'est ce qui fait que les accents régionaux nous surprennent ou nous amusent, alors qu'on est tout étonné lorsque d'autres personnes nous trouvent un _accent bizarre_ que nous ne nous reconnaissons pas !

Lorsque j'étais lycéen, j'avais un jour été médusé par la remarque d'un camarade de classe, qui m'affirma me trouver un "accent picard", alors que je n'ai vraiment pas grand-chose à voir avec cette province bien méconnue.

Il y avait dans les années 80 un comique français qui jouait beaucoup sur ces particularités régionales (l'accent du sud-ouest dans son cas) : *Eric Thomas* (dont un spectacle était d'ailleurs intitulé "Putincon" !)


----------



## TitTornade

Maître Capello said:


> Ben forcément, quand on s'appelle « Tit'Tornade », c'est déjà mal barré pour avoir la prononciation correcte !


 
Bonsoir,
Au risque de paraître insistant, je me suis plongé dans la littérature de spécialistes (autant revenir aux sources, des fois que mon oreille soit mal entendante...)
Evidemment, je ne cautionne pas plus que les autres le fait de parler sur un ton relâché. Cependant, c'est la façon dont un grand nombre de français du nord de la Loire parlent. Et savoir que ce type de prononciation existe peut se révéler utile pour les étrangers qui ont déjà un niveau avancé dans notre langue... 

Contrairement à certains, je ne suis pas parfait   et je prononce le français comme on le parle ici !
Et je ne pense pas être considéré comme le dernier des clampins ! 
Oui, ici, même les vénérables professeurs d'université parlent comme ça !

Pour en revenir à la littérature, je vous invite à vous reporter à "_la phonétique du français_" (1997) de Nicole Derivery (maître de conférences de langue française à l'université de Picardie) pour y lire page 36 : "Dans le registre familier, on observe la suppression de certaines consonnes [...], les finales /R/ et /l/ après consonnes ont tendance à disparaître : _livre, tigre, table_ prononcés /liv/, /tig/, /tab/."

De même chez Monique et Pierre Léon, professeurs émérite de l'université de Toronto et anciens professeurs à l'institut de phonétique de Paris, dans "_la prononciation du français_" (2002) qui rapportent : "_Chute du R_. Le R français tombe souvent dans les groupes _consonne + R + consonne_, comme dans "un maît(R) d'école". Personne ne s'en offusque dans la conversation _familière_, même en public. Bernard Pivot le fait souvent dans ses émissions. Mais la chute du R choque dans les groupes_ consonne + R + voyelle_ ou en finale, comme dans "un maît' en colère" ou "c'est un bon maît'". De même, "une tab' de nuit" est normal, mais en finale, "une tab'", surtout si de le /b/ final est prononcé nettement va paraître populaire."

En tout cas, ça me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul à entendre le français prononcé ainsi... Le doute m'avait assailli !


----------



## tilt

TitTornade said:


> Cependant, c'est la façon dont un grand nombre de français du nord de la Loire parlent.
> [...]
> En tout cas, ça me rassure, je ne suis pas le seul à entendre le français prononcé ainsi... Le doute m'avait assailli !


Je suis rassuré de comprendre que pour toi, le français se parle uniquement en France, au nord de la Loire.


----------



## TitTornade

tilt said:


> Je suis rassuré de comprendre que pour toi, le français se parle uniquement en France, au nord de la Loire.


 
Je n'avais ni belge, ni québécois... sous la main pour les interroger sur leur façon de parler...  je cherche TV5 sur ma télé...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Mon grain de sel sudiste . Je crois que c'est la chute du "e" final qui entraîne parfois la chute du "r", lorsqu'ils sont situés après une autre consonne, dans le langage parlé et populaire.

Mais lorsqu'on prononce naturellement le  "e" la question de la chute du "r" ne se pose même pas.

Donc il arrive que dans certaines régions de France et du monde francophone, le "r" et le "e" finals/finaux tombent, mais ce n'est pas une vérité absolue...


----------



## Nanon

sun-and-happiness said:


> Merci beaucoup pour cette explication très clair, mais dans l'example de _théâtre _sur mon CD il est prononcé teà. Est-il possile aussi? Alors pour qui apprendre la langue c'est mieux de prononcer le mot complet, et quand j'aurais beaucoup d'experience il me viendra inconsciemment le mot abrevié.



C'est tout de même très étonnant dans un CD de français langue étrangère. En tout cas comme exemple à imiter.
Mais un locuteur "du nord de la Loire", voire même et surtout un Parisien puisqu'il s'agit d'un théâtre parisien, aura tendance à dire "au théâ*dd*elavill' " dans un registre pas trop soutenu. Peut-être que les auteurs du manuel veulent former l'oreille des apprenants à ce registre et à cette rapidité de débit. Je leur laisse le bénéfice du doute, en espérant que les enregistrements soient adaptés au niveau des étudiants...



TitTornade said:


> L'ancienne émission "au théâtre ce soir", pour moi, se disait "_au théât' ce soir_" /o.tea:t.sə.swaR/.



Non ?!?!?
Enfin, oui, en quelque sorte. Disons que les présentateurs de la télé de l'époque, avec l'hypercorrection qui les caractérisait, prononçaient clairement "Au théâtre ce soir". Tandis que tout le reste des mortels du Nord de la Loire, acteurs et journalistes compris, prononçait comme TitTornade l'indique.
Moi, je prononce comme les présentateurs, à la fois par tendance à l'hypercorrection et parce que j'ai des vestiges d'influence sudiste... difficile de discerner les deux.



TitTornade said:


> Sinon, j'ai entendu une "légende" selon laquelle les français ne savent pas prononcer 3 (ou plus) consonnes successives (légende évoquée par Tilt   et qui ressort dans certains pseudo-bouquins de phonétique)...


Hypersimplification. Les francophones peuvent dire "un arbre" avec ou sans -e final. Sans aller vers des mots abstraits... 
Il s'agit d'une tendance, souvent chez les Parisiens (on l'entend dans les médias), à intercaler des -e dans certaines séances de consonnes. Essayez avec le prénom Marc: Marc Dutroux... (désolée, c'est le seul exemple qui me vient à l'esprit). Ou avec un parc d'attractions. Écoutez maintenant comment ces mots sont prononcés. On entend souvent "un parque d'attractions".



TitTornade said:


> (par contre, je ne sais pas dire Brno, ni Krk).



Même pas peur . Par contre, avec le r syllabique, on intercale bien une voyelle. Mais ce n'est pas le même problème.



TitTornade said:


> Les journalistes prononçaient en général correctement les "-tre", "-bre",... (heureusement) !
> Mais les personnes interrogées dans le reportage ont dit, entre autre :
> lett' pour lettre, peut-êt' et p't-êt' pour peut-être, comprend' pour comprendre, aut' pour autre, etc.
> 
> Franchement, vous n'avez jamais entendu une personne normale qui mange tout ces "r" ? C'est plus que commun ici et chez n'importe qui !



Cela donne envie de conclure que les personnes normales mangent les r et que les anormaux ne les mangent pas . Enfin, dans la normalité du français super-ligérien, comme dirait Karine. Ça doit les faire marrer, outre-Quiévrain...


----------



## Nicomon

TitTornade said:


> Je n'avais ni belge, ni québécois... sous la main pour les interroger sur leur façon de parler...  je cherche TV5 sur ma télé...


 Salut,

En voici une.  Alors, je prononce le r (mais pas le e) de _théâtre_, s'il n'y a rien ensuite. Mais je dirais sans doute _théat' ce soir_. Et aussi _not' maison_.  

Je pense comme PZ que c'est la chute du_ E_ qui entraîne la chute du _R_. Je trouve en effet difficile de prononcer la suite de lettres "trm" ou "trn" sans le e entre le r et le m/n. Alors pour moi, c'est soit not'maison (en général) ou no-trE maison (rarement, je dois l'avouer). 





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ils disent par exemple le « _quat'_ _novemb' »_ au lieu du_ « quatreuh novembreuh » _!


 Eh bien dans ce cas, les québécois semblent prononcer comme les « super ligériens ». Bon d'accord, peut-être pas toujours.  
Si je prononçais les R, ce serait sans doute _quatrE novembr'_. Parce que je n'arrive pas à dire _qua*tr' n*ovembr'_. 





> Mais la chute du R choque dans les groupes_ consonne + R + voyelle_ ou en finale, comme dans "un maît' en colère" ou "c'est un bon maît'".


 La chute du R me choque aussi, dans ces exemples. En particulier le premier. Je dirais (si j'avais à le dire) _maît*r*'en colère_ et _bon maît*r*'_.

Comme ces exemples du post # 11 :
- l'aut'escalier est plus près !
- J'en veux quat' !

Là, je prononcerais le R de _autr'_ (sûrement) et de _quatr'_ (probablement)


----------



## Chimel

Nicomon said:


> Je pense comme PZ que c'est la chute du_ E_ qui entraîne la chute du _R_. Je trouve en effet difficile de prononcer la suite de lettres "trm" ou "trn" sans le e entre le r et le m/n. Alors pour moi, c'est soit not'maison (en général) ou no-trE maison (rarement, je dois l'avouer).


Je vais tout de même ajouter mon petit grain de sel de Belge dans cette histoire... 

Je suis en gros d'accord avec tout ce qui a été écrit, même quand c'est contradictoire (ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faudrait parler mais cela s'entend tout de même, surtout au nord de la Loire etc.). Je voudrais seulement préciser que, chez nous, la chute du E final n'entraîne pas forcément celle du R. Ainsi, je distinguerais clairement *trois* niveaux de prononciation:
- notre maison (prononciation soignée)
- notr' maison (prononciation rapide et courante): le E tombe mais pas pour autant le R!
- not' maison (prononciation très relâchée)

En fait, je pense que je n'utiliserais cette dernière prononciation que de manière volontairement ironique, pour imiter un parler populaire: _Tiens, v'là not' Raymond qui arrive_ (prononcé avec un accent campagnard ou régional très marqué).

D'ailleurs, un Pater prononcé un peu vite donnera "Notr'Père qui êtes aux cieux" et pas "Not'Père..." 

De même, nous n'éprouvons pas le besoin d'intercaler un E dans "Parc d'attraction" ou "Marc Dutroux". Mais il est vrai que c'est une des caractéristiques auxquelles nous reconnaissons les gens venus du sud (de la Meuse... ).

Sans doute la proximité des parlers germaniques, où les successions de trois consonnes ou plus sont fréquentes, nous familiarise-t-elle davantage avec ces combinaisons (noTR' Maison, paRC D'attraction...).


----------



## Nanon

Chouette ! Une voix belge...

C'est bien possible. J'ai l'impression que dans l'Est de la France, on prononce plus facilement ces séquences sans y intercaler un -e (une confirmation, TitTornade ?)


----------



## Nicomon

> Chimel;7365648
> D'ailleurs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Là, je prononcerais le E. Mais bon... je dis bien rarement le Pater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De même, nous n'éprouvons pas le besoin d'intercaler un E dans "Parc d'attraction" ou "Marc Dutroux". Mais il est vrai que c'est une des caractéristiques auxquelles nous reconnaissons les gens venus du sud (de la Meuse... ).
> 
> 
> 
> Moi non plus.  Je ne dis pas Parque ou Marque.
> 
> 
> 
> Sans doute la proximité des parlers germaniques, où les successions de trois consonnes ou plus sont fréquentes, nous familiarise-t-elle davantage avec ces combinaisons (noTR' Maison, paRC D'attraction...).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Je me rends compte que c'est vraiment la suite des lettres TRM et TRN qui me cause problème.  Je n'arrive pas à prononcer Notr'maison.   Ce qui fait de moi une campagnarde... mais je préfère dire Québécoise.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Grop

Vous savez, même moi qui peux dire (dans certains contextes) avèque au lieu d'avec, ou peuneu au lieu de pneu, ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée d'ajouter des voyelles à un nom propre (sauf pour rigoler). Je dis ça comme ça, hein.


----------



## TitTornade

Nanon said:


> Chouette ! Une voix belge...
> 
> C'est bien possible. J'ai l'impression que dans l'Est de la France, on prononce plus facilement ces séquences sans y intercaler un -e (une confirmation, TitTornade ?)


 
Bonsoir,
ça dépend de ce que tu appelles l'Est de la France. 
Je ne viens pas d'une région à influence germanique  mais de la frontière belge... juste sur la Meuse... alors je me range à l'avis de Chimel, sauf que je pense que la prononciation courante est sans le "r" (dans la situation discutée) par chez moi !
J'ai bien écouté ce week-end et j'entends peu de "r" (dans la situation discutée) dans la bouche des mes amis / collègues : on a eu le droit à du "quat'quart" vendredi, j'ai fait répéter deux fois le mot "quat'quat'" à ma collègue ce matin, etc.


----------



## Nanon

Bon. L'Est de la France, c'est grand aussi. Si grand que je ne situais pas Nancy sur la frontière belge, mais là où tu es n'est pas forcément là d'où tu viens...
Je n'avais pas le temps de détailler ma réponse. Je parlais des séquences comme RKD ou RKT.
TRK donne TK au nord de la Loire, et pas que dans l'Est. Un quatre-quart, ou un quatre-quatre, donnent katkar ou katkat(r) même en région parisienne...  (d'ailleurs, les 4x4 en région parisienne, pour ce que j'en pense... euh... j'aime mieux les quatre-quarts)


----------

